
Why GPS makes distances bigger than they are - stevetrewick
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/13658816.2015.1086924#/doi/full/10.1080/13658816.2015.1086924
======
stevetrewick
From the abstract :

 _Global navigation satellite systems such as the Global Positioning System
(GPS) is one of the most important sensors for movement analysis. GPS is
widely used to record the trajectories of vehicles, animals and human beings.
However, all GPS movement data are affected by both measurement and
interpolation errors. In this article we show that measurement error causes a
systematic bias in distances recorded with a GPS; the distance between two
points recorded with a GPS is – on average – bigger than the true distance
between these points._

------
madcaptenor
Brian Hayes did some experiments with running on a track and connected them to
this paper: [http://bit-player.org/2015/the-long-run](http://bit-
player.org/2015/the-long-run)

